# A Meet up with the Legendary SlingGal!



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I finally got to meet the absolutely Awesome Sling Gal(on my right side) in person and spend a fair ammount of time socializing with her! 
No slingshots at this event, but we are planning for a future meet up and do some shooting....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tell her to check back in on the forum .


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Where is this at?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Masters Hall of Fame in Hollywood, CA. Two weeks ago


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well when you do meet up, I hope she'll be shooting a little ninja and you'll be shooting a chalice (just sayin')


----------

